# deactivate account



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi can someone tell me how to delete or deactivate my account.I might not be using it for quite some time hence need to do so.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

You can't delete or deactivate an account. You can delete all your posts and threads though.


----------



## jmb123 (Nov 9, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> You can't delete or deactivate an account. You can delete all your posts and threads though.


ok thanks.


----------

